

Performance: Node.js vs. IoJS 2.0.0 - traskjd
https://raygun.io/blog/2015/05/performance-showdown-node-js-vs-io-js-v2-0-0/

======
chrisra
I feel like these stats are kind of misleading because of their questionable
usefulness. It's not like it's outright dishonest, but "performance showdown"?
What are the chances that a situation like the ones they tested ever actually
show up in a prod environment?

"it certainly pays to give io.js a look as out-of-the-box you get some rather
impressive perf improvements." Might be true, but feels like an overstatement
in relation to the data provided.

